# Ghost PCI device on DL380

## MacGyver031

Hi,

I have the following problem:

```
06:01.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

06:1e.0 PCI Hot-plug controller: Compaq Computer Corporation PCI Hotplug Controller (rev 14)

07:00.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:02.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:04.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:06.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:08.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:0a.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:0c.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:0e.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:10.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:12.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:14.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:16.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:18.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:1a.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:1c.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

07:1e.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)

```

All of the 07:xx.0 do not exist. As I used the install CD from 2008, there was only the 06:01.0 and 06:1e.0. 

This makes that the mantis driver crash and the system does not come up (hangs at UDEV enumeration).

Does anyone know which Kernel option to tweak to make my system working? Thanks.

----------

## roarinelk

This is a sign that the card is either broken or not properly seated in the slot!

I had an old 3c905 nic die on me the same way...

----------

## MacGyver031

Thanks, but I hope not that my dvb-card is dying.

I found out the evening that the DVB-C adapter was in one of the two hot swap slots. Inserting the card to the not hot swappable PCI solved the problem.

I assume that I should use two identical cards on the both PCI slots, does any one know something on this issue?

BR.

----------

## roarinelk

oh, then most likely either the BIOS is broken wrt. to the Hotplug slot, or the

slot itself is flaky.

----------

## MacGyver031

So, I had the chance to test the effects on a G3 ML350. I have seen that SATA-controller (sata_sil) and quad ethernet (sundance.ko, D-Link 4xEthernet 10/100) cards work without problem. But as soon as I put the "Terratec Cinergy C PCI HD" the system hangs as soon as the mantis driver is loaded.

The system boots without problem if the mantis.ko is blacklisted, but crashes as soon as mantis.ko is loaded.

I am in the process of retrieving the exact crash-message.

----------

## MacGyver031

So here we go, this is 

```
lspci
```

 output, without the DVB-C adapter (aka Terratec Cinergy C HD PCI)  *Quote:*   

> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-WS Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset) (rev 13)
> 
> 00:00.1 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-WS Host Bridge (GC-LE chipset)
> 
> 00:00.2 Host bridge: Broadcom CMIC-LE
> ...

 

after inserting the DVB-C device

 *Quote:*   

> .....
> 
> 03:07.0 Ethernet controller: D-Link System Inc DL10050 Sundance Ethernet (rev 15)
> 
> 06:02.0 Multimedia controller: Twinhan Technology Co. Ltd Mantis DTV PCI Bridge Controller [Ver 1.0] (rev 01)
> ...

 

----------

